# Grumpy Cat/Vampire Cat...



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## robert@fm (Sep 25, 2013)

I once knew a cat called Tammy who had teeth just like the cat on the right, and who was all black besides.  We always joked about her being a vampire cat.


----------



## pav (Sep 25, 2013)

The grumpy one looks kinda cute, hate to try and give vampire any flea treatment or other meds, as looks kinda mean.


----------



## martin1962 (Sep 25, 2013)

Not sure why but they remind me of two comedians called Hale and Pace being inept bouncers/thugs. One glaring straight at you and the other not quite sure what direction to be threatening in.


----------

